# Bees benefitting from Turnips planted in July



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

We planted bulbs in November for the early bees, but nothing compares with the turnip greens which have gone to flower. They started blooming in mid January and the bees have been hitting on them for a month. 
Also 'featured' is the pussy willow tree that's just started blooming in our back yard about a month early.

I shot some video so you can see the bees working.
http://solarbeez.com/2014/02/12/bees-enjoy-winter-turnip-flowers-and-more/


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

What a beautiful yard/garden you have! Thanks for sharing. I am so happy your bees loved the turnips.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Would you show an overview of the hive that shows the Pussy Willow pollen loaded bees? Looks like rock!


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

Teal said:


> What a beautiful yard/garden you have! Thanks for sharing. I am so happy your bees loved the turnips.


Thanks for the kind words. I noticed the bees on the turnip flowers again today, (after a huge wind/rain day yesterday) Didn't have much time to watch them though, because the greenhouse plastic roof developed a huge rip in the high winds yesterday and had to be replaced, in a light breeze...not fun.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

julysun said:


> Would you show an overview of the hive that shows the Pussy Willow pollen loaded bees? Looks like rock!


I think if you get a chance to watch the video, you'll see the overview of the carved log hive at about 3:56. Looking at it again, I can see how you might think it's carved out of rock. Whew, that would be a job!


----------



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

Solarbeez said:


> I think if you get a chance to watch the video, you'll see the overview of the carved log hive at about 3:56. Looking at it again, I can see how you might think it's carved out of rock. Whew, that would be a job!


Really cool looking hive. Did you plan on harvesting any honey or just provide a home for the bees?

I am jealous of your weather and that you have green and the bees are flying. I will see that in a couple more months.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

I won't be getting honey from this hive. We just wanted to provide a home for the bees, grow as many bee-loving flowers as possible (without poisons), and see if the bees could survive without intervention. I put wood shavings and sawdust in the bottom of the hive to try to provide an ecosystem like that of a real tree.


----------

